# Is this a good method for repairing chimney crown/liner crack?



## meltdowndave (Apr 6, 2009)

Prior to having our roof redone this past summer, there was some leaking around the chimney as evidenced by occasional moisture and dark stains on the rafters around it.

We paid special attention to the chimney this time around and upgraded from aluminum step flashing/counter flashing to lead flashing and copper counter flashing. We then covered the previously exposed brick in a layer of mesh and stucco.

I climbed into the attic during last week's melt off from the 2' of snow we received.

Sure enough, we had leaking in the same spots as before.

I went on the roof today and took a few pictures of what I found (attached). The crack extends from one side of the crown, into the liner where it's nicely split a few inches down, an equal sized crack midcenter on the opposite side, and through the concrete to the far side of the crown. It's been primatively patched before and I suppose it's starting to fail.

At this point I should add that the previous owners experienced a chimney fire. I suspect this was the cause of the crack(s), both seen and unseen.

Despite all the people on the roof this past summer, not one person (self included) cared to look beneath the chimney cap. I'm no roofer, but I'll wager that melting snow is working it's way down my chimney liner and leaking through the chimney into the attic. 

Anyway, I'm not in a position to bust it up and redo the entire thing, so I'm going to make use of a left over roll of lead.

My gameplan is to make an 2' x 2' apron of sorts to cover this area with lead. I'll cut out an area for the chimney liner and then conform the apron to the lip and seal liberally with roofing cement....unless anyone can recommend something better.

I'm also planning on using roofing cement to adhere the lead sheet to the crown.

From a fire hazard stand point we do not use the fire place and plans are in the works to install gas logs. The gas furnance uses the chimney as a vent, however.

Anyway, this should look pretty good from the street...seeming to be nothing more than additional flashing. An added bonus is that it helps to clear out the junk corner of my garage.

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Dave The Roofer (Nov 26, 2009)

*You may need a water sealant*



meltdowndave said:


> Prior to having our roof redone this past summer, there was some leaking around the chimney as evidenced by occasional moisture and dark stains on the rafters around it.
> 
> We paid special attention to the chimney this time around and upgraded from aluminum step flashing/counter flashing to lead flashing and copper counter flashing. We then covered the previously exposed brick in a layer of mesh and stucco.
> 
> ...


You chimney looks very dry, you may want to seal the chimney with a water proof sealer, home depot has this avaliable.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

meltdowndave said:


> .......Any suggestions appreciated.


I don't have any suggestions other than to second Dave's sealer.

I do want to congratulate you on a well written post with the history, regional background, actions, symptoms, and great pics. Too many times I have seen problem statements reduced to two or three sentences and NO Pics that result in No understanding of what is trying to be communicated.

Thanks,


----------



## meltdowndave (Apr 6, 2009)

Dave The Roofer said:


> You chimney looks very dry, you may want to seal the chimney with a water proof sealer, home depot has this avaliable.


We plan on painting it with an elastometric paint this spring. Will that cause any issues?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave The Roofer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Brick Does Become A Sponge*



meltdowndave said:


> Prior to having our roof redone this past summer, there was some leaking around the chimney as evidenced by occasional moisture and dark stains on the rafters around it.
> 
> We paid special attention to the chimney this time around and upgraded from aluminum step flashing/counter flashing to lead flashing and copper counter flashing. We then covered the previously exposed brick in a layer of mesh and stucco.
> 
> ...


Hey guys,

The mortar does become very dry and becomes a sponge. Has anyone ever seen This?.


----------

